# Lake Amistad Lodging



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I saw a post somewhere in 2Cool but now I can't find it. My wife and I were trying to plan a trip to Amistad in the next couple of months. Any reasonably priced place to stay. I will have my boat with me of course and am worried about the safety of the area.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

E-mail this guy, he can tell you all you need to know.

JC Gwynne [email protected]


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I emailed him this morning. Hope he answers soon.


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

do a search for lake amistad, or Del Rio it has lots of info on lake , Maps we hunt just on the other side of the lake and if you take 90 out towards Comstock there are amabe a doz places but I don't have or remember an names, I am going down tomarrow night and if i remember i will write down some of the names of places and ask neighbor at lease about what is good or not.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

tx064deer said:


> do a search for lake amistad, or Del Rio it has lots of info on lake , Maps we hunt just on the other side of the lake and if you take 90 out towards Comstock there are amabe a doz places but I don't have or remember an names, I am going down tomarrow night and if i remember i will write down some of the names of places and ask neighbor at lease about what is good or not.


That would be 2Cool of you could write some stuff down. I was looking for a marina/campground type place with lakeside cabins. Similar to Livingston, Rayburn, etc. I did a search but all that kept coming up was those expensive house boats.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

As far as I know, there are no lakeside cabins @ the marina. Your best bet is www.lagunadiabloresort.com


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

check this out.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/amistad/access.phtml


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

http://foreverhouseboats.com/destination.cfm

here is more


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

*you crazy?!?!?!?*



tx064deer said:


> http://foreverhouseboats.com/destination.cfm
> 
> here is more


Dude, Have you checked the prices for those things? This is why I had posted this thread oroiginally. This is the only lodging I could find that was near or on th water. I am looking for an inexpensive weekend fishing trip.

Not a weekend booze em up, booty-licious fest, But I do appreciate you taking the time to post.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

tx064deer said:


> check this out.
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/lakes/amistad/access.phtml


That one is actually useful. Sorry for my shock previously Tx.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

FREON said:


> As far as I know, there are no lakeside cabins @ the marina. Your best bet is www.lagunadiabloresort.com


Yes there is, at the end of Box Canyon Road. If you could get the phone number to the little store there, you'd be in business. Try Amistad Realty, that may even be who handles the rentals down that way.


----------



## Thorp (Oct 30, 2006)

I know there are some trailers for rent on the Rough Canyon side of the lake. Not to sure about the south end or the Diablo east side. try this link if you already haven't.

http://www.drchamber.com/play/visitors/fishing.html


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

Heading out of Del Rio its about 14 miles till you cross the lake but there is nothing on the otherside of the bridge,comming back in towards town from the bridge the first thing is a campground Amistad Rec area Diablo east , LakeView Inn Diablo east , Amastad Lodge , American campground and watersport center , 3 Rivers RV park , Anglers Lodge , Amastad RV park , Lonesome dove RV park , Buzzards Roost campground and RV park , then in closer there is all the reg places , La Quinta,Ramada, comfort inn, days inn , I didnt get any Phone numbers but if you look them up and start from top which would be closest to the lake if they don't have lake side then they might be able to recomend someplace. got some uncles that have fished there since the lake was built and they always go as far up the Devels river side as you can , says there is a couple of nice fresh water springs and some pretty water up that way says they camp way up there on a big flat solid rock shelf on the west side , he says they catch lots of cats there in swift water, there is also a railroad tressal that they camp under if expecting bad weather, they usually fill the boats with cats when they go , they put out Trot lines, we had a trip planned lastyear would have been the first time for me but they canceled it at the last min, I have a deer lease mabe 15 to 20 mil past the bridge and am planning to spend some time there this summer and take the boat and see how it all works out. Hopes this helps some and let me know what you find out and how the trip goes , would like to have some names of places on the lake if you find some well take I just got is and got deer to cut up , Bye


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh forgot to mentoin that there is a place its Cripple Creek is awsome resterant good steaks fresh Quail bigger burgers than the kids can finish , Its good eatin and if you look at the new years diet post I am prob the heavyest on there so I do know good eatin.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

We stay at a dumpy little motel at Rough Canyon. It's dumpy, but cheap and close to the ramp. It has a decent little cafe. There is good access to the Devils River and to the bridge/islands/dam area. We've never had any problems with theft or the like. It's as close to roughing in as you can get without a tent.

If you're dragging your rig, I WOULD NOT recommend anything at Box Canyon. What looks on a map like an easy 10 minute drive from the main highway is the roughest 45 minute stretch of gravel(rock) road I've ever been on. I've seen better Jeep trails on the top of a mountain in Colorado. I was actually worried about the structural integrity of my trailer before we eventually got back to the pavement.

You'll enjoy your trip for sure. The Devils River has some of the most awesome scenery. The fishing is not too bad either. Those bass will eat any soft plastic as long as it's watermelon.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys. I will be planning my escape during the next 2 days of crappie weather!!!lol


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.reelnray.com/

I live in Del Rio for 14 years-- My son is Ray an he can help to fine you a place to stay... If you want go fishing he can take care of that too..


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

Amistad is great striper fishing in April- March... Excellent top water action... http://www.reelnray.com/


----------



## swab (Aug 15, 2006)

I used to fish Amistad a lot with my father in law. We stayed in Del Rio because it was nicer than some of the dumpy places we say elsewhere. I dont think I ever saw too many places on the water. A lot of the motels have nite security. Ask when you call. I think it was a LaQuinta we stayed at the most and they had an armed guard at the site all nite. Never worried about anything being bothered. We launched down by the dam at I think it was called the military ramp. Fished all over the east end of the lake and up in Rough Canyon. 
Be very careful about fishing on the Mexican side. You have to have a Mexican license and there have been some horror stories about folks who did not follow the regs. 
Best of luck


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Yep, it's bumpy as heck but ain't that bad if you take it easy. Looks like it'll be gettin paved pretty soon. There are cabins for rent in Box Canyon Marina though, so you'd only have to drive in and out once.



MrG said:


> We stay at a dumpy little motel at Rough Canyon. It's dumpy, but cheap and close to the ramp. It has a decent little cafe. There is good access to the Devils River and to the bridge/islands/dam area. We've never had any problems with theft or the like. It's as close to roughing in as you can get without a tent.
> 
> If you're dragging your rig, I WOULD NOT recommend anything at Box Canyon. What looks on a map like an easy 10 minute drive from the main highway is the roughest 45 minute stretch of gravel(rock) road I've ever been on. I've seen better Jeep trails on the top of a mountain in Colorado. I was actually worried about the structural integrity of my trailer before we eventually got back to the pavement.
> 
> You'll enjoy your trip for sure. The Devils River has some of the most awesome scenery. The fishing is not too bad either. Those bass will eat any soft plastic as long as it's watermelon.


----------

